
Realm of Racket - tosh
https://www.realmofracket.com/
======
estsauver
I'm curious why this is getting reposted currently, I think this is ~7 years
old.

If this is interesting, you may also appreciate the cousin of this book
written for Common Lisp: Land of Lisp
([http://landoflisp.com/?ref=nf/](http://landoflisp.com/?ref=nf/))!

It has an amusing sample chapter to see what you're getting into.

~~~
rootlocus
Also shout out to Clojure for the Brave and True
[https://www.braveclojure.com/](https://www.braveclojure.com/)

------
tartoran
What a coincidence, I just received this yesterday in mail. So far it looks
great, Im really excited to be coding again while learning some scheme...

From my fitst impression the books presentation is great, and the cover is,
wow, I don’t know what it’s coated with but it feels like velvet. Very
exciting!!

~~~
baldfat
Racket is a working man's Scheme. Seriously appreciate the Racket world and
how it has helped my coding. How to Design Programs is the best book I ever
got through. I wish Racket got a lot more general computing users it is such a
fun language.

[https://htdp.org/2018-01-06/Book/](https://htdp.org/2018-01-06/Book/)

~~~
JadeNB
Linking directly to [https://htdp.org](https://htdp.org) is probably better.
In this case, clicking through from there gets you to the more recent
[https://htdp.org/2019-02-24](https://htdp.org/2019-02-24) .

------
AlchemistCamp
This book is great! If only I didn't have a dozen plus other technical books
still unread from my Black Friday shopping spree... I've been making progress
but the bargain buying got a bit out of control this year.

